# Commercial Plowing W/Tacoma



## Brazytislawns

Hi guys, I'm looking for some truck/plow advice for small drives. I'm looking for a plow setup to hold up to doing 50 small drives a snow event. The Tacoma looks like my preffered choice right now; do any of you plow that much with yours? I previously plowed with a Jeep liberty & snowdog plow, and I want something tougher. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wanagofaster

I plowed with an 89 Toyota pickup for 20 years with a Western 6' 6'' plow. Never really had a problem with that setup. Dont get a Western Suburbnite they are junk. Im steping it up to a Tundra this year tho


----------



## Brazytislawns

Thanks wanagofaster, I'm looking at a used Western Uni-mount 6'6", or a new Blizzard. Which do you think is better?


----------



## wanagofaster

Western by far. My pops has a 7 foot Blizzard for his 03 Tundra we use it for light commerical but we have had a lot of problems with it. Blizzard makes nice HD plows but there light duties are junk. I got a pic of my 89 on the 1989 pickup thread on this page I just sold it all and actually sold the plow to a guy with an 04 Tacoma. I didnt have a Unimount setup I just made my own mount with less BS hanging off the truck.


----------



## snow patrol

You'll be really happy with the Tacoma. I have an 01 with a 7' Western that plows small to medium commercial every winter. something to consider, if you're going to be doing mostly driveways, is to try to find a plow with down pressure. With out it the plow will tend to float above the snow when dragging backwards. I think down pressure will make all the difference in the world and save you tons of time. Good luck!


----------



## Brazytislawns

thanks snow patrol, how many hours long(or how many drives/lots) is your route for your tacoma? Also I use Backdrag blades on my full-size Myers and Bosses, and will put one on the small blade I get as well.


----------



## snow patrol

No Problem. I hardly do any driveway's. Maybe a max of about 10 since 2001. I do mostly small to medium size commercial, (corner strip malls, small factories and company parking lots, grocery stores, lots of storage facilities) and some HOA's with private roads/drives. Back blade will definitely help. What kind will you be using?


----------



## Brazytislawns

I'm thinking about getting a used Western 6'6", so I'll have to get one custom made. My brother buys them right now off the internet, I'm not sure who is the maker but they are WELL worth the money!


----------



## wanagofaster

Good choice man like I said I did a custom setup on my Yota and it worked great. I just sold my entire 6' 6'' setup for $800.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok just to help ya out.None of the plows you mention have positive down pressure.The only plow light enough for your rig with down pressure is a SNOWWAY hope this helps out a little bit


----------



## snow patrol

DIRISHMAN;1334739 said:


> Ok just to help ya out.None of the plows you mention have positive *down pressure*.The only plow light enough for your rig with *down pressure* is a SNOWWAY hope this helps out a little bit


Bingo! you can stress enough the importance of *down pressure* if you're going to be doing driveways...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snow patrol;1335476 said:


> Bingo! you can stress enough the importance of *down pressure* if you're going to be doing driveways...


Or you buy a Big truck and get a Big Plow and dont have to worry about these none ISSUES and you get a back drag and then you dont have to worry about POSITIVEDOWN PRESSURE!!!!!!!!TO BE DOING little ole driveways!!!!!!


----------



## Brazytislawns

You also have to move the house before you plow the driveway!


----------



## Hedgehog

I have a Curtis plow with Tacoma mount for sale. Call me @ 508 574-0888


----------



## PhatSupraTT

I have a 3 year old 22 series SnoWay with down pressure I'd like to sell. Never had a single issue, great plow. Of course, shipping might be an issue since I'm from WI.


----------



## basher

PhatSupraTT;1342500 said:


> I have a 3 year old 22 series SnoWay with down pressure I'd like to sell. Never had a single issue, great plow. Of course, shipping might be an issue since I'm from WI.


Excellent match to that vehicle. We have installed a few and the users are very happy.


----------



## Brazytislawns

PhatSupraTT;1342500 said:


> I have a 3 year old 22 series SnoWay with down pressure I'd like to sell. Never had a single issue, great plow. Of course, shipping might be an issue since I'm from WI.


Hey if you still have the plow, shoot me an email! [email protected]


----------



## Brazytislawns

Hey guys, I just got a plow! I'll post some pics when I get it on!


----------



## wanagofaster

What brand you end up going with?


----------



## Brazytislawns

hey guys here is the pic of my new rig. All we need is snow!!


----------



## 04tundra

lookin good, glad your ready, as am i


----------

